# 3D Dot Game Heroes



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 6, 2010)

I can't wait looks awesome

Fiannly a 8 bit game 

I miss the old days

And its only $40

So you gonna get it?


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to get this. It looks like the old style Zelda games, which I love.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 6, 2010)

It looks pretty fun! And I really wanna make my own hero. >D

I'll get after I finish all the other games I have waiting. >A<


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 6, 2010)

I have too still decide ModNation or This

But this looks like something that could of come out on PSN


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 6, 2010)

I say 3D Dot Game, unless you like racing games more.

I hope for a PSP version.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 6, 2010)

Here is the IGN review if anyone wants to see what the game looks like.

http://www.youtube.com/v/iZS7Ml_WojQ&feature=fvw


----------



## Ricano (May 6, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Here is the IGN review if anyone wants to see what the game looks like.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/iZS7Ml_WojQ&feature=fvw


:0
That looks awesome.


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I say 3D Dot Game, unless you like racing games more.
> 
> I hope for a PSP version.


This, i don't have a PS3 ;__; yet.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 6, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would make more sense to put it on PSP, because I don't have a PS3 yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
			
		

> I can't wait looks awesome
> 
> *Fiannly a 8 bit game*
> 
> ...


But it's _not_ 8-bit... <small>And it's a huge ripoff of Zelda.</small>


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Reminds me of Dragon Quest, looks great, if I get a PS3, I'll check it out. =o


----------



## Yokie (May 7, 2010)

Looks awesome! I might consider getting when I get a PS3.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a huge improvement over Zelda.


8 and 16 bit wise, some of the later ones were good.


----------



## Kyel (May 7, 2010)

I might have to get a PS3 now


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I falling for an obvious troll here?

It's not a rip-off in any way, shape or form. It's a homage to 8-bit Adventure games like Zelda, Dragon Quest, that sort of thing. 

I for one am looking forward to it.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the fun of it.

Its like the old zeldas which i love!


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it makes lots of references to 8-Bit games.

Think it'll be real treat to fans of the 8-Bit era. When I eventually get a PS3, I'll definitely pick this up. Also I found out that the game comes out on my birthday, so have fun on my birthday guys. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trailer for it _screams_ "ZELDA RIPOFF" in every single way, from the legend, to the graphics, to the gameplay.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if it is a rip-off, who cares? Either way it looks awesome either way and that's all that matters.

It's not like Zelda has it's game play trademarked.


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always find somethin' to complain about, except for when it's Nintendo, get over yourself, man.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The trailer for it _screams_ "ZELDA RIPOFF" in every single way, from the legend, to the graphics, to the gameplay.


You're just kidding right? Please tell me you're just messing with me.

Why would From Software want to rip off a game from 1986?
There is a difference between rip-off and homage. Please learn it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it's a bad game or anything, but they could've made something unique instead of blatantly ripping off another game.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what does it matter if it's a ripoff Zelda? A lot of elements from Zelda come from other games, and one of the reasons that it is so similar is because most games from the 8 bit era were extremely similar to each other. Who knows, maybe someone who has never played a Zelda game will play this and get interested in Zelda games.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but it is an improvement on Zelda.


Haters 'gon hate.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it IS unique, has a new art style going on and it does do things in it's own way, you can even edit to make your own character.

It doesn't feel like a rip-off to me, it feels like a similar game that wants to do something it it's own style and pay tribute to the games of yesterday, to me it's a game that actually might actually be better than the old Zelda games.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it was a great game? Call it a "homage" all you want, it's still a ripoff. That "legend" in the trailer was very obviously ripped straight from Zelda. (And was I the only one who noticed that the kids were holding _GameCube controllers_? In a _PlayStation_ game trailer? WTF?!)


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, a lot of games are _inspired_ by other games, but they're not a complete ripoff of them.


----------



## -Aaron (May 7, 2010)

I don't even know why Tye bothers to post in threads about games he's never going to play.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is not a complete rip-off.

Just because you think that Nintendo is the Master Race of Video Game Gods doesn't mean that anything that mentions a legend or has a sword in a pedestal must be a complete rip-off of Nintendo's pure gaming genius.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Because it was a great game? Call it a "homage" all you want, it's still a ripoff. That "legend" in the trailer was very obviously ripped straight from Zelda. (And was I the only one who noticed that the kids were holding _GameCube controllers_? In a _PlayStation_ game trailer? WTF?!)


So who is the target audience exactly? People who are debating over wether to buy Zelda NES from the Virtual Console? Yeah...no.

Just read this interview.
http://www.midlifegamer.net/2010/04/3d-dot-game-heroes-interview/

Zelda is just one of the many franchises it is paying tribute to. It's been out in Japan since last November. If it was a blatant rip-off like you are saying, there would have been legal issues. But guess what? There weren't any.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it an improvement? It rips off Zelda's base, but it goes a different direction with it. Zelda isn't mean for customization. You're not supposed to customize your character, you play as ]could[/i] make a Zelda game in which you get to customize your character...but then it wouldn't be Zelda anymore. Familiar characters and legends are a staple of Zelda games. Add customization in, and you change that. Zelda isn't Animal Crossing, it's not Sims, it's not Drawn to Life, it's none of that. It's Zelda. Customization just isn't something good to add to it.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I don't even know why Tye bothers to post in threads about games he's never going to play.


I wondered this too.

I guess the idea that someone might enjoy this game more than Zelda bothers him.


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cry some moar


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just adds to our argument that it's NOT a Zelda rip-off by adding things Zelda wouldn't.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In some ways, yes, it is unique, and it's not just a ripoff. But some elements, particularly the legend, are clearly ripped straight from Zelda. I don't have a problem with the game, I just think that, since it's supposed to be a "homage" to 8-bit games like you say, it should be _on a console made by the company who made the games it's paying homage to._ That's not to say that I would play it if it was for Wii or DS, though. If I want Zelda, I'll play Zelda. If I want Mario, I'll play Mario. I don't need ripoffs, homages, or inspired games. I'll play the real thing, not something that's just trying to be something else.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I just said in my last post, you're right, the whole game isn't a ripoff. But there are things that are. The story, the music, the style...


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> In some ways, yes, it is unique, and it's not just a ripoff. But some elements, particularly the legend...
> 
> ...Like I just said in my last post, you're right, the whole game isn't a ripoff. But there are things that are. The story, the music, the style...


No, not at all. From what you're saying any story labeled "legand", with a princess etc. is a ripoff then.

And no, even more no. The style? Again, all classic, dragon slaying type stories must be one to ripoff of Zelda.


----------



## -Aaron (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're just jealous then?


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

Another thing to Tye's big book of no-no's: liking nintendo!!


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The story? Tons of games have that same generic story that the old Zelda's had. There wasn't really anything special or unique about those stories.


----------



## bobaloochi (May 7, 2010)

So do you think Weird Al just rips off artist's hard work, too, Tyeforce?


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> In some ways, yes, it is unique, and it's not just a ripoff. But some elements, particularly the legend, are clearly ripped straight from Zelda. I don't have a problem with the game, I just think that, since it's supposed to be a "homage" to 8-bit games like you say, it should be _on a console made by the company who made the games it's paying homage to._ That's not to say that I would play it if it was for Wii or DS, though. If I want Zelda, I'll play Zelda. If I want Mario, I'll play Mario. I don't need ripoffs, homages, or inspired games. I'll play the real thing, not something that's just trying to be something else.


You've made it glaringly obvious that you're a flaming Nintendo fanboy, which helps to understand why you're so passionate about bashing this game.

"Since it's supposed to be a "homage" to 8-bit games like you say, it should be _on a console made by the company who made the games it's paying homage to._"

....what? So Okami should've launched on a Nintendo system because it was heavily inspired by the Zelda games? Of course not. What you're saying holds no water.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sages, the number 7, an evil being who wants an object of great power... What other game has that besides Zelda? Yes, there are many kidnapped princesses, but that's not what I'm talking about.


----------



## -Aaron (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* YEA, OKAMI. I love that game. But don't even use Okami. He's not familiar with it. He on;y plays first party Nintendo and Sega.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

bobaloochi said:
			
		

> So do you think Weird Al just rips off artist's hard work, too, Tyeforce?


His songs are parodies, not ripoffs. They're meant to be funny. 3D Dot Game Heroes isn't. It's not a parody.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should it matter what console it comes on? It makes no difference.


You're also forgetting that Zelda isn't the only game getting referenced here, it looks just like Dragon Quest for instance. 

Also, to say you won't try anything that is similar to a game but won't play it because it isn't in that series is extremely close-minded. Don't act like Zelda is anything original, it's just a copy-pasta of your generic fantasy setting story.


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're new, Ill teach you.

Tye is a fanboy who plays nothong that isnt a first party nintendo game or sonic...

He hates any games that arent of the above two groups by default, regardless of what he says, please try no to argue too much, he's a black hole.


----------



## «Jack» (May 7, 2010)

Tye mad?


----------



## -Aaron (May 7, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tye mad?


Yes, Tye mad.


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:

He's got us there...

The number 7 is an origional nintendo property and therefor should not be used by any other company...

Damn you and your arguing skils, Tyler!!


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sages are much like monks. There are plenty of other developers that love the number 7. 
Evil wizard after power is a cliche too.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've not bashed anything about the game. In all honesty, it looks like a fun game to me. But I just don't like how some things feel too ripped off of Zelda. And Ōkami doesn't look like a carbon copy of Zelda, unlike 3D Dot Game Heroes. Besides, it mades its way to Wii, anyway.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of those elements together, I mean. >_> Zelda is known for having seven sages, etc. Yes, other games can use similar themes, but it's a staple of Zelda games, and 3D Dot Game Heroes is using a lot of those staples, which is why it seems like a ripoff.


----------



## ATWA (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shut up, you can't stand it can you?


----------



## bobaloochi (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bobaloochi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they feature similar music, most songs feature similar themes, sometimes even referencing the original artist's other works, too.

Kinda like how this game has similar graphics, themes, and references to other Nes games.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true at all. In fact, I've been meaning to buy Ōkami sometime. I just haven't got around to it. I almost bought it back before Christmas, but I bought Scribblenauts (which also happens to be a third party game, and it's not Sonic) instead.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can't stand anything not Nintendo, Sega, or Apple.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't stand what? Did you join this forum _just_ to troll me? Or are you someone's alternate account?


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how he doesn't care about the other games "that are getting ripped off"


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

bobaloochi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But one's a parody, one's not. _Big_ difference.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, not true at all... >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bobaloochi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But 3D Dot Game Heroes is a parody, you can tell from the title.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Also Tye, ever heard of a game called Darksiders? It's basically a next gen Zelda for the 360 and PS3. But don't look it up or anything, can't have you flooding the forum with your tears.

3D Dot Game Heroes is a parody/homage/tribute to old 8-bit adventure-style games. Whether you choose to accept this or not, the fact still stands.


----------



## bobaloochi (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bobaloochi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homages and Parodies are really similar. They both take an original peice of art and put a small spin to it.

also, the story is clearly a parody of Zelda's.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said it before, Dragon Quest, the graphics, landscape and characters look very much alike, that king looks identical to the Dragon Quest king. I'm sure other games will be getting homages as well.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh...I can see how it's _kind of_ a parody, I guess. But it's not meant to be funny. Either way, I don't care. Although it's very similar, there's no copyright infringement (or at least if there is, nothing has been brought up yet), so there's no problem. I just stated my opinion that parts of the game feel very ripped off of Zelda, and then you all attack me. I didn't even say anything bad about the game. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But those are games in the same franchise... _Of course_ there are going to be homages to and inspirations from other games in the franchise.

EDIT: Never mind, I misread your words. Anyway, I only mentioned Zelda because I haven't played other games like Dragon Quest.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said there was nothing original about it and just a shameless rip-off.

That's kinda bad. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't even played it.


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deja vu, don't you do this every time you argue about something, Tye?

And then you act like you're the victim >__<


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what?

I said 3D Dot Heroes King was identical to the Dragon Quest one.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not. I said _certain elements_ feel ripped off. I acknowledged the fact that there are many added elements to the game that make it different.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need to, because I could see the ripped off elements just from the trailer. If anything, I'd experience _more_ ripped off elements if I played it.


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we're agreed that it's a great game then??

This worked out nicely


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I thought you were comparing two Dragon Quest games at first. I edited the post again.


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come you shout at us for bashing wii music without playing it, but you can jusdge this game without playing it??

It seems we all know just as much about the respective games, and yet...


Hmmm....  Tye logic


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The trailer for it _screams_ "ZELDA RIPOFF" in every single way, from the legend, to the graphics, to the gameplay."

So that covers about everything as ripped-off right. =p


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell that from watching the Super Mario Galaxy 2 Trailer that it borrows elements from levels in the Ratchet and Clank games where you can go all the way around a planet.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 7, 2010)

@ Tye. How is Dragon Quest in the same franchise as this game?


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

So somebody makes a thread about this game, Tyeforce comes in here condemning it as a shameless ripoff in every way possible, we refute his logical fallacies, then he pretends he's the victim.

Is that the normal procedure around here?


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> So somebody makes a thread about this game, Tyeforce comes in here condemning it as a shameless ripoff in every way possible, we refute his logical fallacies, then he pretends he's the victim.
> 
> Is that the normal procedure around here?


Basically.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> @ Tye. How is Dragon Quest in the same franchise as this game?


He mistook what I meant in my post, which is probably my fault for awkward wording.


----------



## -Aaron (May 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye logic = everything should go his way, if not, we're all ignorant.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the last time, I'm not bashing it! I stated that, from the trailer, it's obvious that some elements were taken from Zelda, to the point that it could be seen as being ripped off. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but I just don't like it. Either way, that's not "bashing" it. If I were bashing it, I'd say something like "this game sucks, it's just a copy of Zelda and it's not good at all". I didn't say anything like that, nor did I imply it. In fact, I've said some _positive_ things about the game. So you can just shut the *censored.3.0* up and stop putting words into my mouth (or, more appropriately, text into my posts).


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> @ Tye. How is Dragon Quest in the same franchise as this game?


It isn't, I misread that post. Go back and look at my reply, I edited it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehehehe


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> So somebody makes a thread about this game, Tyeforce comes in here condemning it as a shameless ripoff in every way possible, we refute his logical fallacies, then he pretends he's the victim.
> 
> Is that the normal procedure around here?


Are you just ignoring everything I'm saying now? Never did I say that it's "a shameless ripoff in every way possible". I'm not bashing it, and I've even said some positive things about it. _I'm_ the one being bashed for voicing my opinion. I'm not pretending I'm the victim, I _am_ the victim. I already said that I don't have a problem with the game (I think that they could have made some elements seem less ripped off, but it's not a big problem or anything), and that it seems fun, so why are you still attacking me?


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Admitting you have a problem is the first step to getting over it, Tye


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The trailer for it _screams_ "ZELDA RIPOFF" in *every single way*, from the legend, to the graphics, to the gameplay.


Sure you didn't say that, Tye. Sure you didn't.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've said it's a huge rip-off of Zelda several times in this topic, and people got mad about it.
You said, the story, graphics, and game play were JUST like it. That is the only reason I started arguing with you, I didn't start just because you're you. Stop accusing things things of being rip-offs and less people will not attack you, it's common sense dawg.


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could say he's putting words into your mouth :r


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you even reading what I'm posting?!

You know what, *censored.3.0* you. I've had enough of your trolling. I know you get enjoyment out of it, but I'm not gonna let you have that anymore. I've given you multiple chances, but you've proven that no matter what, you'll always be the same old troll you've always been. You may feel some sort of sense of accomplishment because you think you can piss me off, but I could care less. Yes, I reply to your posts and sometimes you do piss me off a bit, but only because you're so annoying and ignorant. You don't hurt my feelings, you don't make me want to leave, you don't affect me at all. So I don't know why you keep doing what you do. But I'm done feeding you.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now are you going to leave the thread?


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

This thread just got real guys.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yes, I reply to your posts and sometimes you do piss me off a bit, but only because you're so annoying and *ignorant.*


The irony in your post is astounding.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now declare us comrades.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! I will add you on PSN in honour of our new founded comradery.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I did say "it's a huge ripoff of Zelda" at first, but I didn't mean it so literally. Sometimes I say things a little more extreme than I mean them at first to start a debate. I shouldn't, but sometimes I post without thinking. Anyway, the point is that I didn't mean to say that it's a flat out ripoff of Zelda. And I didn't say that things were _exactly_ like Zelda, as you claim I did. Yes, it is partly my fault for saying what I did in the first place, but even after clearing myself up and actually saying positive things about the game, you guys _still_ won't just drop it. >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you wouldn't drop it, you kept saying we were putting text in your posts.

(Even though I did as a joke,  )


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we want to exagurate as well??


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The trailer*

Don't take my words out of context. Yes, the trailer _did_ seem like a Zelda ripoff to me. Of course, the trailer doesn't represent the entire game, but they sure made the trailer look convincing that it's taking elements from Zelda.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because if I just suddenly leave, then that'll just make things worse. You'll all say "Oh, look, he left. He must have accepted defeat!", etc., blah blah blah. You'll just continue to mock me after I leave. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apology accepted Tye. 8D


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How am I being ignorant?


----------



## Ricano (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what does that matter to you? It's not like you're not going to play the game


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No, because if I just suddenly leave, then that'll just make things worse. You'll all say "Oh, look, he left. He must have accepted defeat!", etc., blah blah blah. You'll just continue to mock me after I leave. >_>


Seriously, can you just leave the thread so we can talk about the game instead of having to deal with your blatant fanboyism? Maybe you're not looking forward to it or intending to play it, but *we* are. So with all due respect, please leave. The exit is that-a-way. ---->


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Apology accepted Tye. 8D


And with that I think the line's been drawn.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, so let's leave Tye alone.


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

Is this downloadable only?


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

So what characters are you all planning to make with the character creator?
First character i'll probably make is Alex Kidd.

Also it's a disc release, not PSN.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Is this downloadable only?


Nope it's not, it comes in it's own disc.

@ Needlemouse, dunno if I'd base mine off anyone, I pretty much would make my own up I think.


----------



## -Aaron (May 7, 2010)

I. Want. To. Play. This. Game.
Hey Rawb, if you end up getting it, mind telling me how it goes?
I'm in the market for a PS3.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 7, 2010)

Ok, so with the character creator I'll probably make Link, Mario, Zelda, and Locke from FF6.


----------



## Ciaran (May 7, 2010)

Hmm... Is a demo available?

I think I want modnation racers more...


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Hmm... Is a demo available?
> 
> I think I want modnation racers more...


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I. Want. To. Play. This. Game.
> Hey Rawb, if you end up getting it, mind telling me how it goes?
> I'm in the market for a PS3.


Dunno when I'll get PS3 myself, and since it's out on the 11th you might wanna ask someone else that has it. =p


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 7, 2010)

Wow Tye. Just Wow.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bungie loves 7

Lawsuit

7 is nintendo property


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Hmm... Is a demo available?
> 
> I think I want modnation racers more...


me too


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 13, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-feI0Y6f8Hc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-feI0Y6f8Hc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Your parents help you hook it up!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-feI0Y6f8Hc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-feI0Y6f8Hc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


That just confirms how much they're ripping off Zelda... The rap is an obvious parody of the rap commercial for A Link to the Past, and there's even an 8-bit sprite of Link from The Legend of Zelda in there. >_>

I'm not trying to start another argument, I'm just saying... And the fact that it's ripping off Zelda doesn't mean it's a bad game, so don't act like I'm saying it is. >_>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> That just confirms how much they're ripping off Zelda... The rap is an obvious parody of the rap commercial for A ]I knew you'd post something like that as soon as I decided to embed the video here.
> 
> It's an obvious parody of the old Zelda rap commercial, you think they're trying to be subtle about it? Just stop posting in this thread and starting arguments. You don't like the game, you'll probably never play it, so please just get out.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm just posting my opinions on the video. >_> And, no, I'm not trying to start an argument. If _you_ want to reply to it and create an argument, that's your doing. I intended to post that and be done with this thread.
> 
> And the Zelda rap is probably more well known than you think. But even ignoring the rap, it's clear as day that there's a ]


----------



## Yokie (May 13, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yokie (May 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 13, 2010)

Lol. I was looking at some comments about this game on some Zelda sites. Looks like the Zelda fanboys are raging. This is one of the numerous mindless comments that I saw.

"the Wii PS3 and Xbox 360 all have exact same graphics but it still should only be for wii the game basicly sucks because it's for PS3"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Lol. I was looking at some comments about this game on some Zelda sites. Looks like the Zelda fanboys are raging. This is one of the numerous mindless comments that I saw.
> 
> "the Wii PS3 and Xbox 360 all have exact same graphics but it still should only be for wii the game basicly sucks because it's for PS3"


I lol'd.

One: They don't have the same graphics
Two: It'd probably end up sucking on the Wii

I like to consider myself a Zelda fanboy, but I don't rage at trivial things.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't end up sucking if it was for Wii if the developer actually cared. Most games that go multi-platform end up sucking on Wii because the developers just port a watered down PS3/360 version over to Wii *coughS&SASRcough*. But if the developer actually makes the Wii version from the ground up for Wii, it can be great. No, it won't be HD, but HD doesn't make the game.


----------



## VantagE (May 14, 2010)

It's a parody, which i found awesome. I love the Zelda games, and I love this game... a lot.


----------



## Ricano (May 14, 2010)

I haven't been able to find it anywhere. Only online, but I don't do that.


----------



## VantagE (May 14, 2010)

GameStop should have some copies


----------



## Silverstorms (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O 

How dare you say S&SASR on the Wii sucked. I got to 19th on the Treetops timetrial leaderboards  >:|


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't _completely_ suck, but it's very clearly a watered down version of the PS3/360 version. The developers even admitted that they just imported everything from the HD versions to the Wii version, which is why the graphics aren't so good. They should've done what they did with the DS version; build from the ground up specifically for the console, not just porting everything over from another console.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 14, 2010)

So, has anyone got this game yet?


----------



## Ricano (May 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> So, has anyone got this game yet?


I have, and it's pretty good so far. The music and graphics are nice.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 14, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Does the game support trophies also?


----------



## Ricano (May 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep it does.


----------



## «Jack» (May 17, 2010)

Just got it, any ideas for a character to make?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Just got it, any ideas for a character to make?


]

Sackboy. Or Batman.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 17, 2010)

Just got this game.  Stuck at the second dungeon.  T.T


----------



## Ricano (May 17, 2010)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Just got this game.  Stuck at the second dungeon.  T.T


What do you need help with?


----------



## VantagE (May 17, 2010)

This game is pretty awesome xD


----------



## «Jack» (May 17, 2010)

GODDAMN SNAKE THING I'M TRYING TO BEAT YOU WITHOUT GETTING HIT.

YESS. Did it.


----------



## Pear (May 17, 2010)

Interesting premise, but not something I'd be interested enough in to buy.

The fact that I have a 360, not a PS3 also makes it a tad more difficult. =P


----------



## «Jack» (May 18, 2010)

Took a look at the trophy list, and I swear I'll be playing this game for months. It looks like I'll need to beat the game 3 times, once without ever dying, and once on Spelunker mode, where if you take one hit you die, to get Platinum.


----------

